# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  S4 + LGD sarms log.

## marcelh

Thoight id log my results!
Ill update a few times a week and answer any questions.
Ill show pictures for progress too.

Current stats
21
91kg 12 % bf 
6 ft 2
Training 2 1/2 year. More seriously since last year. 
Ill be training 6 days a week. I do low volume antagonist splits. Back/chest hams/quads bis/tris 

i will be eating at maintenance calories. 3500. sometimes more depending on how hectic work is. my job is pretty physically demanding.

Cycle
1-6 s4 50/50/75/75/100/100
1-6 lgd 4033 1/2/3/4/5/6
Pct
7-10 clom 25/25/25/25
7-10 pct stack (dont like to mention brand names)
4-10 ostarine 25/25/25/25/25/25 (starts 2 weeks prior to let it hit peak levels in blood by the time I hit pct)
Possibly gw aswell but havnt got it yet 

My goal is to recomp. Hopefully this lgd is legit and I can drop1 to 2 percent body fat and gain 6 lbs lbm.

----------


## SouthernS

Sounds like a good plan, good on you for logging. All looks spot on,, I would add some pre, on and post labs for your own benefit.

----------


## marcelh

took 50mg S4 this morning and another dose this arvo alongside 1mg lgd. S4 taste pretty shit and the lgd has no taste. 
was to tired to train legs today at the gym so did some cardio instead. 10x 20 medball slams and 10 x 20 bag flips. 
not sure how long its meant to take to start noticing effects.. hopefully within the first week.

----------


## marcelh

Day 2.
Took s4 am and again just before with lgd before my Workout. Light legs session but turned into heavy leg session. I guess taking sarms I want to train my hardest and probably feeling a placebo effect because everything seemed easier. 
Did squats supersetted with db deads
Leg curls supersetted to goblet squats. 
Smith machine lunge supersetted to rdls.

Training back and chest tomorrow will report back then.

----------


## marcelh

Day 3. 
Chest/back workout.
Rows supersetted to db bench.
Pulldowns supersetted to raises
Chest flies supersetted to rear flies

I definitely felt stronger today already. Not sure if placebo. My shoulders have been aching a lot lately so chest press movements have suffered how ever was pushing out db press easily at 40kg a hand 10,8,7 reps. Wasnt going to failure either. My pull down first set increased by 6 reps from last workout! Wtf. Was a awesome feeling. Ive upped the dose to 2 mg aswell. Will up to 3mg next thursday. Keen for arms tomorrow. 

No sides so far. However have felt crazy tired and hungry today. 500grams chicken, 350grams potato, 70grams brocoli and a protein shakes I had post workout and i feel hungry an hour later.. haha!

----------


## SouthernS

Good details, by day 7 you should be convinced of the results and placebo potential is out the window. Be sure to get plenty of recovery time and run some labs.

----------


## marcelh

Wk1 results .
Not much to report so far.
Strength and staminia is up for sure but nothing crazy. Just repping out 2 to 3 more reps on most exercises. 
About to hit gym im really keen!

One thing though is im always hungry! Its the lgd for sure. So I might be leaning towards more of a bulk then recomp and take advantage of this crazy appetite lgd provides. Im smashing out 1000 calorie solid meals in one sitting.. when I smoke weed my appetite gets up there.. this is even worse. Hungry 24/7 and ive had a mild head ache last few days.

----------


## marcelh

Just did back and bicepsand rear delts 
Wasnt feeling much stronger but stamina was crazy and rest periods were down big time. Had some good deltoid veins pooping and on the bicep too. 
Keen to train tomorrow! Will be doing some core this arvo

----------


## white menace

following this, 
gonna be running a LGD and s4 cycle soon
whered you get man? i bought some just a few days ago

----------


## marcelh

> following this, 
> gonna be running a LGD and s4 cycle soon
> whered you get man? i bought some just a few days ago


Goodluck with your cycle!
You mean what brand im using? I may as well tell everyone. I am using uniquechemicals. The s4 is for sure legit. Feeling visuon sides today. Sometimes walking inside from outside it takes 5 minutes plus to adjust.

Lgd is making my appetite crazy.

----------


## marcelh

Had a wicked workout today. Went really early so I was pretty tired. Was sweating a bit more then I usually do. Big pumps. Im feeling tired though a lot.. but in the gym im training lile a beast. Got head aches a fair bit. Im going to up my water intake to 5L a day

My weight is the same but veins are popping out more. Some obvious recomping starting to take place. Im not a veiny guy.. but when doing cable flies my right pec has this thick vein popping out.. it looks wicked!

----------


## white menace

> Had a wicked workout today. Went really early so I was pretty tired. Was sweating a bit more then I usually do. Big pumps. Im feeling tired though a lot.. but in the gym im training lile a beast. Got head aches a fair bit. Im going to up my water intake to 5L a day
> 
> My weight is the same but veins are popping out more. Some obvious recomping starting to take place. Im not a veiny guy.. but when doing cable flies my right pec has this thick vein popping out.. it looks wicked!


awesome bro. What results you expecting?
Glad to see they are getting in through customs, I know MK2866 has been banned since may last year, wasnt sure about the rest

----------


## marcelh

> awesome bro. What results you expecting?
> Glad to see they are getting in through customs, I know MK2866 has been banned since may last year, wasnt sure about the rest


Are you from auustralia?
All sarms make it in. 

Im hoping for either 8 to 10 lb recomp so maybe 4 lbs loss of fat and 4 lbs of muscle.
ill be aiming for more muscle tthough instead of fat loss.

----------


## white menace

> Are you from auustralia?
> All sarms make it in. 
> 
> Im hoping for either 8 to 10 lb recomp so maybe 4 lbs loss of fat and 4 lbs of muscle.
> ill be aiming for more muscle tthough instead of fat loss.


yeah mate, austraalia
Might look into getting Some Osta in again, wonder if anyones tried osta and LGD, some say its useless, but they never expand on it

----------


## marcelh

> yeah mate, austraalia
> Might look into getting Some Osta in again, wonder if anyones tried osta and LGD, some say its useless, but they never expand on it


Its better to run it in pct to get the best if both worlds

----------


## marcelh

Havnt updated sorry been super busy with work.

I have upped my caloriea by another 500. My appetite is off the charts!! Ive been sweating like crazy and im getting pimples on my chest which ive never had.

Pumps are getting stronger! And im lifting slightly more weight but trainjng way more intense. 10 minutes after a workout I feel like I can smash out another workout.

Its been 3 weeks now. Abd im at 5mg lgd and 75mg s4.
Will uupdateafter my workout today  :Smilie:

----------


## marcelh

Starting to notice more muscle fullness. Pumps at the gym are awesome! S4 sides are in full effect. Pretty much use to it though. Everything has a very obvious yellow shade to it. Im also up 3 lbs so far. Seems like things are starting to kick In pretty well  :Big Grin:

----------


## TristanP1978

Thanks for the detailed log so far, any more updates? I am at around 10-11% bf and am looking at using my LGD and S4 for recomp on maintenance calories, would be keen to see another update on how you are travelling. Cheers!

----------

